# + مسابقه صوره x تأمل +



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

سلام ملك السلام يكون مع الجميع

هاي يا حلي اعضاء في احلي منتدي

جتلكم ومعايا مسابقه جديده
مش عارفه ايه حكايه افكار المسابقات اللي بتجيلي دي leasantr
بس حظكم بقي :t31:


طبعا الفكره واضحه من العنوان
انا هاجيب صوره تأمليه يوميه
ومطلوب من الاعضاء
انهم يعلقوا عليها بتأملهم الشخصي
وهنعمل استطلاع لاجمل تعليق قريب من معني الصوره
والفائز
وليه عندنا جايزه حلوه كتير

فايه رايكم ؟


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

انا موافق ومتابع وكمان غلاسة هشارك معاكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

متابعتك شرف ليا

ومنور الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى اية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى اية ؟؟؟؟*




يعني يا سيدي انا هحط صوره مسيحيه فيها نوع من الخيال
وعليك انك تتخيل معني الصوره
تتأمل فيها وتحس يسوع من خلال الصوره عاوز يقولك ايه
او ايه احساسك بالصوره دي

وضحت ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 يونيو 2012)

تمام .. معاكو لو لقيت تعليق حلو هكتبه مش لقيت هسكت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
متابعه 
فكره جميله
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

ايه رايكم نبدأ من انهارده التعليقات

وهانزل اول صوره





كل واحد يطلع ابداعه في التخيل بقي


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

جات فى بالى على طول الآية اللى بتقول :

*أدعنى فى وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدنى*​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (20 يونيو 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا 
تعليقى على هذه الصوره

إن لم تستطيع أن تمسك بيد الله
فأطلب منه أن يمسك هو بيدك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

في انتظار باقي التعليقات

وبكره هنعلن مين الفائز


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2012)

*وانا هثبت الموضوع

ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2012)

تأمل شخصي 


يااااااارب 

نعم ياااارب أعلم انك تعلم بكل وقعاتي
ولكن لماذا؟؟
كترت وقعاتي وخطيايا
يارب انا اطلب منك أن لاتنظرني
أن اطلب منك أن تمد يدك وتنتشلني من الوقوع
والغرق في أي خطيه اوضيقه
ولكن لا تعالي أنت يااارب ومد يدك
وانتشلني غصب عني من الوقوع
وخذني في حضنك ولاتبعدني عنه أبداا
............
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

يَمِينُكَ يَا رَبُّ مُعْتَزَّةٌ بِالْقُدْرَةِ. يَمِينُكَ يَا رَبُّ تُحَطِّمُ الْعَدُوَّ.( الخروج 15: 6)
فَأَنَا أَيْضًا أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّ يَمِينَكَ تُخَلِّصُكَ.Job 40:14])
تُعَرِّفُنِي سَبِيلَ الْحَيَاةِ. أَمَامَكَ شِبَعُ سُرُورٍ. فِي يَمِينِكَ نِعَمٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.Ps 16:11
لِكَيْ يَنْجُوَ أَحِبَّاؤُكَ. خَلِّصْ بِيَمِينِكَ وَاسْتَجِبْ لِي!Ps 60:5


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2012)

*و لسة ياربى قادر تِرْفَع ؟ 
لساك شايف ضعفى بتِسمَع ..
صرخة قلبى و عينك تِدْمَعْ .. 
و عارف انى فى يوم راح أرجَع ...
فلسة ياربى عايز تِرْفَع ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

انهارده وقت اعلان الفائز

والتعليق اللي هاياخد تقييمات كتيره هو الفائز


ها مين الفائز بقي ؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

ميييييييييييييييييييييين ؟

وعايزين هدايا ايس كريم بردو وبيبسى علشان الحر ههههههههه


----------



## تـ+ـونى (21 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انهارده وقت اعلان الفائز
> 
> والتعليق اللي هاياخد تقييمات كتيره هو الفائز
> 
> ...



بس انتو كدا مش هتخلوا حد يقيم حد
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> بس انتو كدا مش هتخلوا حد يقيم حد
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ​




ليه يا توني ؟

طبلو عندك اقتراح يفيدنا 
ممكن تطرحه :flowers:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

والان نعلن عن الفائز 

وهي العضوة المباركه

شقاوة قلم

اتفضلي يا جميله الهديه













امال دي عربيه بالشكولاته






دي طبعا بعد الفطار وابقي سبيلي حته


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

مبرووووك شقاوه حببتي
خليلي حته بس بعد الفطار 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

مبروك يا قمر

والفكرة جميلة اوي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يخليكم ليا يارب 
انا بعشق الشيكولاتة اوى اوى اوى اوى 
اللهم انى صائمة 

من عنيا حاضر هسيبلكم حتة


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

صورة التأمل التانيه


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

up....


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

هي الصوره صعبه قوي كدا في تأملها ولا ايه


طب نغير الصوره 





مستنيه تعليقاتكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2012)

*تستنى لغاية ما انزل تعليقى ...مش إنا أسفهانكم كدة على طول !!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

حاضر يا فندم
في انتظارك اهو


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2012)

فكرتينى بالصورة دى اشتريتها وانا صغير 
عارفة ماما العدرا هى اللى معموله من الشمع جنب الشمعة بس هى مش واضحة لان حجم الصورة صغير.


*+ فعلا أمى العدرا انسانة رااااااااااااااااائعة مثال للاحتمال والصمت العجيب !*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2012)

*انتى عايزة تعليق مسيحى على صورة الشمع ؟*
*و الا ممكن تعليق عادى ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

لا مش شرط تعليق مسيحي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2012)

*تعتبر الشمعة    تعبيرًا تصويريًا دقيقًا عن وقفة العابد أمام الله.  فهي تظهر هادئة ساكنة وديعة،    وقلبها يشتعل اشتعالًا بنار ملتهبة تحرق جسمها البارد الصلب، فتذيبه إذابة،    وتسكبه من فوهتها دموعا تنحدر متلاحقة تاركة خلفها خالة من نور، يسعد بها كل من    تأمل فيها أو سار على هداها..  
   والشمعة كالعابد    ليس لها فخر في ذاتها، فهي مفحمة لا نور فيها، باردة لا حرارة فيها، وتظل هكذا    إلى أن تلهب قلبها بشعلة من النار..  حينئذ تلتهب وتضيء فتبدد الظلام، وتبعث الحرارة والدفء إلى مَنْ حولها..  فطبيعتها بدون عمل النار تافهة    مهملة كطبيعة الإنسان بدون عمل النعمة، حتى إذا اشتعلت بالنار صارت من طبيعة    النار، وأنارت لا بطبيعتها الأولى وإنما بطبيعة النار المتحدة بها..
   ايضا هناك العديد من الفوائد الروحية الأخرى منها:
   1- الشمعة مادة    كثيفة ليس من خاصيتها إعطاء النور، ولكن عند تلامسها مع النار تضيء وتستمر مضيئة    إلى أن تنتهي.  كمثل المؤمن الذي من ذاته ليس فيه صلاح من ذاته (مزمور51 :5)،    ولكن "كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق، نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار" (يعقوب    17:1).  من عند شمس البر (ملاخي 2:4) الذي جعل وجه موسى النبي يضيء بعد اقترابه    منه (خروج 29:34).
   2- الشمعة تحترق    وتذوب لكي تعطي نورًا للآخرين، وهي بهذا تعطينا فكرة عن المؤمن الذي يبذل ذاته في    سبيل خدمة الآخرين على السواء دون تمييز، وفي صمت وهدوء.. (متى   13:5).
   3- كلما كان الوسط    ظلامًا ظهر نور الشمعة بقوة أكثر، مهما كانت صغيرة وضعيفة، فينتفع بها كثيرون.     كذلك المؤمن يظهر نوره واضحًا كلما ازدادت ظلمة الشر في العالم..
   4- الشمعة تحتاج    إلى الهواء النقي، ولكن شدة العواصف خطرة عليها.  هكذا المؤمن ينمو ويصقل    بالتجارب التي تعطي له حسب احتماله، ويكون صبره واحتماله سبب عزاء الكثيرين    (يعقوب 11:5)، لكن التجارب الصعبة التي لا طاقة له باحتمالها، فهو يطلب من الله    أن ينقذه منها (لوقا   4:11).
   6- كما أن هناك    أنواع من الشمع تختلف درجة نقاوتها، هكذا هناك درجات بين صفوف المؤمنين والخدام    في النقاوة..
   7- الحرارة تذيب    الشمعة، ولكنها تقسي الطين.  هكذا يلين قلب المؤمن وينسحق أمام محبة الله..     بعكس الشرير الذي يتصلب أمام نعم خالقه، مدعيًا أنه عن استحقاق تشرق عليه شمس    الحياة، ولا يعلم أن الله في محبته "يشرق بشمسه على الأبرار والأشرار" (متى    45:5).
   7- كما أن الشمعة    تضيء فهي أيضًا تحرق وخاصة القش، هكذا القديسون ايضًا يقدمون قدوة صالحة    وتعليمًا، وهم أيضا يشهدون على الأشرار ويدينونهم
   8- نار الشمع يبعث    الحرارة والدفء، هكذا حياة القديسين وأقوالهم تلهب المؤمنين شوقًا إلى السير في    طريقهم.
   9- الشمعة لابد أن    تنتهي من كثرة الاحتراق، ولكنها لا تفنى لأن القانون الطبيعي يقول: "المادة لا    تفنى ولا تستحدث"؛ هكذا المؤمن يسكب سكيبًا ويأتي وقت انحلاله (تيموثاوس الثانيه    6:4)، ومع ذلك يقول "لكن بعد أن يفنى جلدي هذا، وبدون جسدي أرى الله" (ايوب    26:19).  وكذلك فإننا نأخذ جسدًا جديدًا ذو طبيعة جديدة نورانية في القيامة    (كورنثوس الأولى 44:15؛ فيلبى    21:3).
   10- تمثل الشمعة    حياة الجهاد المستمر حتى النهاية، فهي تعلن للشعب أن يخلع أعمال الظلمة ويلبس    أسلحة النور، ويسلك كما يليق النهار (روميه    13،12:13).  قائلين مع داود النبي: "بنورك يا رب نعاين النور" (مزامير 9:36).
   11- ولا ننسى    مطلقًا ما توحيه الشمعة بضوئها الخافت من جو مليء بالرهبة، فيتخشع قلب العابد،    وترتفع صلواته في هدوء.  كما أن هذا الجو الهادئ يساعد الإنسان على التركيز في    تفكيره والتعمق في صلاته.

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2012)

*ودى الصورة اللى عدت من غير تعليق*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

بما ان مفيش اي تعليقات اخري وصلت من الاعضاء
وتعليق عبود هو الحائز علي تقييمات اكتر

يبقي هو الفائز التاني معانا

مبروك يا عبود

واتفضل الهديه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2012)

وميرسي يا فيرو علي شهاده التقدير

يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

*






الله ايه التصميم الراااااااااااااااااااائع دة

وانا وانا ماليش دعوة عايز زى دة هههههههههههههههههههههه

+ ألف مبرووووووووووك استاذ عبود
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ..أتفضل ما تغلاش عليك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الله يبارك فيك يا استاذنا ..أتفضل ما تغلاش عليك*


ربنا يخليك استاذى
كلك ذوق ومحبة

الف مليون مبروك تستحقها بجدارة بامانة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الف مبروووووك استاذ عبود
ربنا يكون معاك ويحميك 
ومبروك
​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يونيو 2012)

مبروك عبود ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يونيو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> مبروك عبود ..


 مرسيه وتسلم ايديكى ...الشهادة حلوة قوى
عملت ىاية بقى فى الامتحانات ؟؟


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (26 يونيو 2012)

بالرغم من جروجي
لكنني انا الرب منقذك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2012)

كملي   في الموضوع   ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبروك استاذى عبود*
*والله فكرتينى كنت فى رحلة وراكب الاتوبيس وماشين *
*فوق الكوبرى وطلعت راسى من الشباك وقولت*
*كوبرى عبود *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لقت الناس اللى واقفة على الكوبرى جريت على الاتبويس*
*اللى راكبو وهو ماشى *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2012)

ونعود بعد غياب كام يوم
ريحتكم فيهم مني هههههههههه

ودي صوره تأملنا انهارده
ومنتظره اجمل تعليق


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ونعود بعد غياب كام يوم
> ريحتكم فيهم مني هههههههههه
> 
> ودي صوره تأملنا انهارده
> ومنتظره اجمل تعليق




هههههههه
وحشتينا صدقيني
حمدلله بالسلامه 


لي عوده ان شاء الله

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

دي ايدك  اللي محوطاني
وانا وثقه ان ابليس مش هيرجعلي من تاني
وهنام وانا مطمنه من كل كياني
بشكرك ياحبيبي لحمايتك ليا اللي مطمناني
وكمان ماما العدرا وملايكتك اللي جنبي حرصاني
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

بعتذر كتير علي عدم متابعه الموضوع
وبوعدك مفيش كسل تاني خلاص

ونبدا من جديد


وتأمل جميل جدا يابنت الكنيسه

وبكدا تأملك الفائز معانا

وبشكرك علي المشاركه وبتمني الاستمرار

ودي هديه بسيطه مني ليكي يا قمرنا




اتمني تعجبك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

ودي صوره مسابقتنا انهارده

ومستنيه اجمل تعليقاتكم ومشاركتكم معانا





بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بعتذر كتير علي عدم متابعه الموضوع
> وبوعدك مفيش كسل تاني خلاص
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك حببتي
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

آعيرينى إرآدتكـ يآ فرآشتى
فقد قيدو لى أجنحتى
وإن كآنو يخآفوآ لهيب آلنآر يحرقنى
فيكفى أن رمآدى .. سيشهد حريتى



*.،*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع نام ليه ؟


فييييييييين نشاطكم يا جدعان


----------

